# That didn't work either--????????



## Gary Max

I am wanting to regrind coffee grounds. I need them finer to fill in small cracks. So far I have tried the wifes blender---that didn't work so I bought a Mortar and Pestel --also a flop.
Anyone got any ideals---these are used grounds that have been air dried.


----------



## DCBluesman

Gary - a blade-type coffee grinder will grind all the way to powder if you let it run long enough.  The burr style grinds to several uniform sizes, but may not hit the size you want.  You should be able to pick one up for a few bucks locally or here's a decent one at a good price. http://www.aabreecoffee.com/Bodum/bo_cmill_grinder.cfm


----------



## tipusnr

There is also a small appliance called a spice grinder which grinds very fine.  You might be able to find one at a "new uses" type store.


----------



## skiprat

Gary, I hope this isn't a stupid answer, but couldn't you use instant coffee? [?]


----------



## Draken

Turn your self a pepper mill with the adjustable ceramic grinder in it, adjust to your preference, and grind away. []


----------



## beamer

mortar and pestil should do the job .. it won't do it fast, but it should eventually do the job.


----------



## Gary Max

Ok it's off to ebay---lets see if Lou's ideal works.


----------



## TBone

You should be able to find a coffee grinder at Wal Mart for less than $15, possibly even less than $10.  It definitely will grind to a powder if you run it long enough.


----------



## LanceD

A trip to Michaels for a three dollar bottle of black embossing powder seems like a better deal to me than going through that trouble of finding and purchasing something to grind the grounds with [].


----------



## Gary Max

Heck I guess I wait until I get to Walmart---when you look at shipping cost Wally World may be the best bet.
LanceD---there's one thing I really like about the coffee grounds---with a drop of CA you have the hardest filler I have ever seen.  But thanks for the thought--Heck next time I am in Machaels I will take a look.


----------



## rhahnfl

I got a spice grinder at Home Depot that I use when making standing rib roast. It will powderise about anything if you run it long enough. Got a glass top so you can see it as you shake it to grind evenly. Not more than $10.


----------



## MesquiteMan

Gary,

You will get the same results with CA and embossing powder.  Almost any dry powder will harden nearly instantly when CA is added.


----------



## ed4copies

Including powder you hoped to use to "color" the CA!!!

DAMHIKT[][]

MY Computer still not "internetting", going home!!


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Including powder you hoped to use to "color" the CA!!!
> 
> DAMHIKT[][]



LOL


----------



## Gary Max

Update----Lou was right----$13.00 at Wallyworld for the cheapest Coffee/spice grinder they had. It turns coffee grounds in a very fine dust. One of the things I forgot to mention---these are used grounds--- lay them out on a paper towel and let them sit in the sun for a couple of hours and they are ready to use. I needed some that where real fine for the smaller cracks and pens.


----------



## Rudy Vey

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Update----Lou was right----$13.00 at Wallyworld for the cheapest Coffee/spice grinder they had. It turns coffee grounds in a very fine dust. One of the things I forgot to mention---these are used grounds--- lay them out on a paper towel and let them sit in the sun for a couple of hours and they are ready to use. I needed some that where real fine for the smaller cracks and pens.



Smart move, Gary! I wouldn't waste good coffee as a wood filler either. I was going to recommend to use the used ones after drying.


----------



## KenV

For the really cheap -- see if the express stand will save some grounds for you-  One day should supply a lifetime supply (after drying).


----------



## Glass Scratcher

As this thread is winding down, I am still wondering why you had to use coffee grounds.  Do you like the color?  Is for a customer who wants a coffee ground pen?  To use the coffee cause you have a burr in your saddle and won't give up untill you got it out of your, er system?   Just cause...?


----------



## Gary Max

Charles the best way I could explain it is---try it for yourself. All you need is a piece of wood that is cracked---you want to use that piece of wood---fill the crack with dry coffee grounds----wet it down with thin CA---almost instantly---it's repaired---for some reason the grounds get very VERY hard----I mean it takes a good sander to remove any extra coffee ground.
I have been doing this for years with bowls but needed something finer for the smaller cracks---Reason for the tread


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by Glass Scratcher_
> <br />As this thread is winding down, I am still wondering why you had to use coffee grounds.  Do you like the color?  Is for a customer who wants a coffee ground pen?  To use the coffee cause you have a burr in your saddle and won't give up untill you got it out of your, er system?   Just cause...?



You're still wondering.......?,[] well I cried myself to sleep last night as he didn't like my idea of using instant coffee, I mean, gee, how fine do you want[}] But I guess those country folk haven't entered the 21 century yet[}]. I know he lives in a remote area, so probably has to grow everything he needs anyway[]



Just joking Gary


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Well I suppose that means I am going to have to stock some coffee in my chemical cabinet, as I never could abide the taste I never have kept any in the house.  Some people think I am un-friendly-like cause I don't offer them any coffee when they visit, but really it's cause I'm just un-friendly.[}]


----------



## Russb

For black infill I use powdered charcoal from an art supply store like Dick Blicks. Stuff is like dust. I mix a little with epoxy and use in in large turnings.


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by Glass Scratcher_
> <br />As this thread is winding down, I am still wondering why you had to use coffee grounds.  Do you like the color?  Is for a customer who wants a coffee ground pen?  To use the coffee cause you have a burr in your saddle and won't give up untill you got it out of your, er system?   Just cause...?



I can't answer for Gary, but I use coffee grounds b/c I really like the way the dark brown of the roasted bean contrasts with most of the woods I use it with. And b/c I already have them readily available. Yes, I could run to Michaels... over $6 in gas plus the cost of the powder, but why should I when I don't have to?[]


----------



## fstepanski

I take a chunk of charcoal to sand paper, instant filler dust which you have some control, i.e. 120 grit vs 180 or 220...   Cheap & easy too!


----------



## ahoiberg

i can't believe no one suggested the "magic bullet"... not only can you grind coffee, but you can have a creamy alfedo sauce in one... two... three seconds! []


----------



## LostintheWoods

No offense, Steven, but where can you find USED instant coffee grounds? LOL


----------



## maxwell_smart007

If you want coffee grounds, I've got some undrinkable Folgers you can have!  

You Southerners have probably never heard of it, but if you get a chance, find some Tim Horton's coffee (yes, he's a former hockey player)....best stuff ever!  

But on a serious note - do you put the coffee grounds in first, then let the CA soak in, or vise versa?


----------



## Gary Max

Yup we put the grounds in first---you really do not want any extra---they get VERY hard---like rock. So you want to be kinda neat about it.


----------

